# Endless detritus with Florabase



## jwiggens (May 5, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anyone can shed some light on a problem I'm having. I have Florabase as my substrate in a 10gal with a HOB filter and seem to always have floating detritus in the water - it never seems to be as clear as it should. I'm wondering if this is due to my not having put a layer of gravel/sand over the Florabase and thereby keeping things settled a bit?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

No. Treat it as Aquasoil. It shouldn't be disturbed often. It has a lot of organics and loose particles in it, meaning it can be easily upset. Adjust your flow/filter/maintenance habits accordingly. Also no digging fish.


----------



## jwiggens (May 5, 2007)

Thanks mrbelvedere, that makes sense. It has settled down a bit since I relocated the filter intake and did some siphoning of driftwood etc. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

No problem. The general consensus is that Florabase and Aquasoil are basically the same thing, so I figured the standard Aquasoil tips would help. Water changes help a lot in the beginning stages.


----------

